# Aston Martin DB9 GT 007 Bond edition - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Nothing to report of wet your swirl spotting appetite i'm afraid to say but it would be rude not to show this stunning and rare machine.

Aston Martin built 150 limited edition DB9 GT Bond edition vehicles. This is the second one we have detailed to date ( first being for launch of Spectre at a cinema )
Bit more blurb on the vehicle here http://www.astonmartin.com/en/cars/db9gt-bond

Stunning diamond cut faced wheels with gloss black inners. 6.0ltr V12 NA engine and colour specific to this vehicle Spectre silver along with a number of subtle 007 accentuates. 
We were called in to assess first of all.
Single stage correction required along with interior surfaces being treated and engine plus the best long term coatings supplied and applied, this being SiRamik Glasscoat APT dual coating system ( HR and Ultima ) topped with Diamas Professionali which I can honestly say takes the metallic finish to a whole new level of gloss and shimmer.





















































With the paint all in great shape it was time for the extraordinary triage of long term coatings...










Engine detailed...




























Interior looking shaken, not stirred...























































And a couple of out doors pictures...



































Thanks for looking :thumb:...


----------



## Reflectology

Stunning mate


----------



## Nick-ST

Pure perfection! Had one drive past my house yesterday in a dark red, looked fantastic sounded even better!


----------



## leecarey212

Hope I will the lotto tonight after looking at this !!!!


----------



## chongo

Wow, looks amazing, on the lotto list. Thanks for sharing this amazing car.


----------



## stangalang

mega as always bro


----------



## salow3

Stunning :argie:


----------



## Priyaka

Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing the write up and pics.


----------



## monkeyboy24

What a stunning car and should stay that way for some time to come great work as always


----------



## Stu Mac

Wow it really doesn't get much better and you've done 2 of them! What a job that must of been


----------



## wylie coyote

Completely and utterly superb. Great car with an equally great finish.:doublesho
How many coats of Diamas did you apply?


----------



## Dazzel81

Top work fella :thumb: loving that interior :argie:


----------



## tonyy

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## chris.t

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

I think Astons in general, but the DB9 especially, are just pure works of art, they are just such beautiful things in their own right. Having said that as I was drooling my way through those pictures I got to the one of the window/mirror control and I can confirm with 99% certainty that that switch panel is straight out of a Volvo.

Or maybe my Volvo has Aston Martin window switches? 

Then I got to the outdoor shots and lost the power of rational thought anyway. Superb car beautifully presented.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

super super stunning - what a car & nice pics


----------



## Gleammachine

Stunning my friend :thumb:


----------



## DrH

Just got to Love a DB9 and the James Bond edition is simply amazing.

Stunning simply stunning


----------



## Snowley

Looks absolutely stunning


----------



## SBM

Those wheels! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## GSD

Excellent job lovely car but it's electric window switch looks exactly the same as on my Land Rover


----------



## 6stw

Just WOW! Doesn't get any better!


----------



## Phil19

Oh my God! I want one.


----------



## Zetec-al

Corrr that is stunning!


----------



## JBirchy

Absolutely stunning Scott, nicely done indeed! Very best of British right there.


----------



## EVO6RSS

Stunning work chap.. Absolutely stunning..


----------



## ronwash

Fantstic,just fantastic work!.


----------



## Jonny_R

stunning work and motor mate! thanks for sharing


----------



## Beau Technique

Reflectology said:


> Stunning mate


Cheers Russ.



Nick-ST said:


> Pure perfection! Had one drive past my house yesterday in a dark red, looked fantastic sounded even better!


looks and sounds superb. Cant beat a V12.



leecarey212 said:


> Hope I will the lotto tonight after looking at this !!!!


Good luck:thumb:



chongo said:


> Wow, looks amazing, on the lotto list. Thanks for sharing this amazing car.


Thanks.



stangalang said:


> mega as always bro


Cheers mate.:thumb:



salow3 said:


> Stunning :argie:


Ta.



Priyaka said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing the write up and pics.


Not exactly extensive but was a stinking and rare car so worth a share.



monkeyboy24 said:


> What a stunning car and should stay that way for some time to come great work as always


Thanks. Most certainly will last a substantial lifespan for sure. heat resistant, hydrophobic and tough enough to tolerate an entourage of washing so ticks all the boxes.



Stu Mac said:


> Wow it really doesn't get much better and you've done 2 of them! What a job that must of been


So far... Never say never eh? :thumb:



wylie coyote said:


> Completely and utterly superb. Great car with an equally great finish.:doublesho
> How many coats of Diamas did you apply?


Thanks. APT system ( HR / Ultima ) and 1 layer of Diamas but this can be layered up to 3. It certainly adds a new level of gloss and shimmer I've yet to see.



Dazzel81 said:


> Top work fella :thumb: loving that interior :argie:


Cheers. Yes, Interior was a nice place with some quaint little 007 touches yet no buttons for smoke screen or oil slick :lol:



tonyy said:


> Stunning :thumb:


Thanks.



chris.t said:


> Stunning:thumb:


:thumb:



Mcpx said:


> I think Astons in general, but the DB9 especially, are just pure works of art, they are just such beautiful things in their own right. Having said that as I was drooling my way through those pictures I got to the one of the window/mirror control and I can confirm with 99% certainty that that switch panel is straight out of a Volvo.
> 
> Or maybe my Volvo has Aston Martin window switches?
> 
> Then I got to the outdoor shots and lost the power of rational thought anyway. Superb car beautifully presented.


If it makes you feel more upper crust then your Volvo has Aston Martin window switches:thumb:



RealR0cknr0lla said:


> super super stunning - what a car & nice pics


Cheers.



Gleammachine said:


> Stunning my friend :thumb:


Thanks Rob.



DrH said:


> Just got to Love a DB9 and the James Bond edition is simply amazing.
> 
> Stunning simply stunning


Thanks.



Snowley said:


> Looks absolutely stunning


:thumb:



SBM said:


> Those wheels! :argie::argie::argie:


Look stunning but won't take long for them to start showing signs of age unfortunately as any gloss black wheels do regardless of what products are applied.



GSD said:


> Excellent job lovely car but it's electric window switch looks exactly the same as on my Land Rover


Volvo... Land Rover... Its a switcheroo that does the job I suppose. Shame they couldn't of maybe put bullet style polished metal ones in for 007 appeal.



6stw said:


> Just WOW! Doesn't get any better!


:thumb:



Phil19 said:


> Oh my God! I want one.


Don't we all :car:



Zetec-al said:


> Corrr that is stunning!





JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Scott, nicely done indeed! Very best of British right there.


I still feel the best is Noble myself having worked on a boat load of them but Aston's do certainly have some stage dramatics about them.



EVO6RSS said:


> Stunning work chap.. Absolutely stunning..


:thumb:



ronwash said:


> Fantstic,just fantastic work!.


Cheers.



Jonny_R said:


> stunning work and motor mate! thanks for sharing


My pleasure. Thanks.


----------



## SBM

Thanks again for sharing this stunning car and your perfection of work upon it. Your attention to detail clearly extends to this wonderful forum as you take the time to reply to all the posts. Very much appreciated by me for one for sure :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique

SBM said:


> Thanks again for sharing this stunning car and your perfection of work upon it. Your attention to detail clearly extends to this wonderful forum as you take the time to reply to all the posts. Very much appreciated by me for one for sure :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Had some time out from DW but decided to get stuck in again as it seems to of been losing some of its old spark hence a few others jumping back on the horse to. I try reply to everyone though some slip through the net. Now a days I tend to keep my cards close to my chest so not as helpful as I was due to a few taking liberties of good nature. Glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## unique detail

I wouldnt expect anything less Scott lovely motor and stunning work.


----------



## Mark R5

Stunning car. Love those wheels


----------



## Beau Technique

unique detail said:


> I wouldnt expect anything less Scott lovely motor and stunning work.


Thank you kindly Andy.



Mark ST said:


> Stunning car. Love those wheels


It is that :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

Not a fan of balck cut wheels, but the car is stunning, probably the best car they've made.


----------



## JJstiuk

That looks so good.


----------



## Nobski

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

Top work dude! Stunning motor


----------



## Beau Technique

ibiza55 said:


> Not a fan of balck cut wheels, but the car is stunning, probably the best car they've made.


Certainly quality built but I thought the violent carbon was a real nice machine.



JJstiuk said:


> That looks so good.


:thumb:



Nobski said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Cheers.



mattthomas said:


> Top work dude! Stunning motor


Thanks Matt.


----------



## taz007

Drool, just a lovely example. Nice work.


----------



## Starbuck88

Didn't even know they did a Bond edition DB9, very nice work and beautiful car!


----------



## Senninha

DB9 = great before you started

Result of your skills = perfection on wheels

And for me the stand out finish to the alloys was the cherry on top

May I ask which product you used to seal the alloys please? I've just had my Ftype alloys refinished by Lepsons and would like to seal them before too many miles. Thanx in advance


----------



## Beau Technique

taz007 said:


> Drool, just a lovely example. Nice work.


Thanks.



Starbuck88 said:


> Didn't even know they did a Bond edition DB9, very nice work and beautiful car!


Yes, Very limited edition. Great car.



Senninha said:


> DB9 = great before you started
> 
> Result of your skills = perfection on wheels
> 
> And for me the stand out finish to the alloys was the cherry on top
> 
> May I ask which product you used to seal the alloys please? I've just had my Ftype alloys refinished by Lepsons and would like to seal them before too many miles. Thanx in advance


Thank you. I used the SiRamik HR and Ultima on the wheels.


----------



## Mumbles

Stunning! :buffer:

Chris


----------



## hjy8074

Awesome!


----------



## Beau Technique

Mumbles said:


> Stunning! :buffer:
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris.



hjy8074 said:


> Awesome!


:thumb:


----------

